# Flowers and monster for C&C (semi pics heavy (9))



## Marc-Etienne (Mar 12, 2011)

My lens is finally back from the shop after more than a month waiting for a new focus ring. Here is my results from that test. 

All pictures are taken with a D90 with a Sigma 105mm macro and a homemade ring flash at ISO 100

Feel free to comment and critique those that you like (or dislike).They are classic, but I needed a bit of color waiting for spring to finally come around.

#1 (Owner of the eye at #9) 
f/22







#2 (Source of all the flowers)
f/3.2






#3
f/14






#4
f/25






#5
f/22






#6
f/22






#7
f/22






#8
f/25






#9 Owner of the evil eye
f/6.3




Not quite the evil creature that #1 makes you believe! More like a cute little bunny!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Mar 13, 2011)

That bad really?!?


----------



## kundalini (Mar 13, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Not quite the evil creature that #1 makes you believe! More like a cute little bunny!



Have you ever seen the *Bunny Suicides*?


----------



## rhino123 (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are really cool shots. Well done!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 13, 2011)

Thats a cool eye shot in #1


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Mar 14, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Marc-Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite the evil creature that #1 makes you believe! More like a cute little bunny!
> ...


That is a very dark type of humour. I should probably avoid showing this to my fiancée (owner of the bunny!)...



rhino123 said:


> Those are really cool shots. Well done!



Thanks, quite happy of the results and finally be able to shot something living with my macro lens!



TheFantasticG said:


> Thats a cool eye shot in #1


 
I wasn't expecting it to come out that great, I'm very please, Thanks!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 14, 2011)

I love #3.  Print it and hang it!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Schwetty!!:cheer: That is the plan, it's going in the keeper folder for sure!


----------

